# Naturist Families??



## CapoeiraCristao (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Hi, it's been a while sinse i've been on MDC, but I have another topic in search. I want to know what it's like to grow up in or to be a part of a family that practices naturism / nudism. I have just reacently chosen to be a naturist or nudist... or person-who-wears-clothing-when-it's-necessary, and want to hear stories/tips about naturism as part of a natural family lifestyle.

Personally I believe that naturism goes hand in hand with being a natural family - breastfeeding, cosleeping, elimination communication, concious living, etc. What's it like?

Anyway yes, repeating myself - I'd love to hear your favorite stories, your advice, etc.

and if it's not off topic enough to warrant a completely new thread - is there anyone who was a naturist before meeting your husband/partner - what's THAT like?

thanks


----------

